# Nightride Saarbrücken



## k.wein (19. September 2013)

Hallo Jungs,
ab nächsten Monat könnten wir wieder unseren regelmäßigen Nightride statt finden lassen.
Mein Vorschlag wäre aber Freitag statt Mittwoch.
Mittwoch Nightride und Donnerstag um 04:00 in der Früh aufstehen war mir oft zu stressig.
Uhrzeit 18:00 und Treffpunkt  " Wilde Ente " könnten wir beibehalten.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. September 2013)

Gute Idee! Mittwochs wäre bei mir eh ned gegangen!
Freitags iss auch ein bischen ungünstig! Geht bei Euch auch der Donnerstag?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (19. September 2013)

Prinzipiell kann ich jeden Tag. Samstags hätte ich halt frei.
Dem Mann aus Alsting wäre der Freitag auch recht.
Mal schauen , was der Rest der Truppe sagt.


----------



## puremalt (19. September 2013)

Ich kann immer.


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (19. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Freitags ist bei mir schlecht, aber sonst könnte ich an jedem Wochentag.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. September 2013)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ich kann immer.



du glücklicher, ich bin leider schon ein wenig älter 

Donnerstag bis Sonntag kann ich auch unbeschwert radeln


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. September 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Mittwoch Nightride und Donnerstag um 04:00 in der Früh aufstehen war mir oft zu stressig.
> Uhrzeit 18:00 und Treffpunkt  " Wilde Ente " könnten wir beibehalten.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



was hälsten von Treffpunkt 24.00 Uhr, 3h radeln, 1h duschen umziehen und ab zur Arbeit


----------



## k.wein (20. September 2013)

Donnerstag scheint sich abzuzeichnen.
Sollen wir 18:00 Uhr beibehalten oder gehts bei euch früher ?
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. September 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Donnerstag scheint sich abzuzeichnen.
> Sollen wir 18:00 Uhr beibehalten oder gehts bei euch früher ?
> Gruss. Karsten



früher ist mir lieber, nur wird dann aus dem NightRide zu Anfang ein DayRide. Zumindest bis November/Dezember
Aber 18Uhr ist ein guter Kompromiss mit meinen SklavenZeiten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. September 2013)

Also 18 uhr wäre mir auch sehr recht! Arbeite bis 1630 bis ich daheim bin usw. pack ich 18 uhr gerade so !

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (20. September 2013)

Do 18 OK. Früher schlecht. (Ich kann zwar immer, komm aber ungern früher)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (20. September 2013)

Wäre auch prinzipiell eher für Freitag, aber schließe mich Donnerstags auch nicht aus


----------



## k.wein (21. September 2013)

Geht bei den anderen Kollegen der Freitag gar nicht oder nur etwas schlechter ?
Viele habe Freitags früher frei, bzw. müssen Samstag nicht auf die Arbeit.
Daher bietet sich der Freitag einfach an.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Klinger (21. September 2013)

Hallo Karsten,
freitags wäre ich dann auch (gelegentlich) dabei.
Ich kann halt nicht immer wie Herr Puremalt


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. September 2013)

Also Freitags ist der einzige Tag in der Woche wo ich schon um 14 uhr Feierabend hab! Und den würde ich im Winter gern nutzen um auch mal im Hellen zu fahren 

Also Freitags wäre ich dann raus!

gruß


----------



## k.wein (21. September 2013)

Okay,
halten wir Donnerstag  18:00 Uhr fest.
Nächster Donnerstag ist zwar noch im September, aber ich habe Frühschicht und früh dunkel ist es auch.
Sollen wir starten ?


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (21. September 2013)

Ich kann Freitags auch schon um 12 Uhr Feierabend machen und gehe dann auch lieber noch im Hellen fahren. Außerdem fahre ich Samstag öffters früh morgens in die Pfalz und möchte dann nicht zu spät ins Bettchen gehen.

Wir können aber auch Donnerstag und Freitag 18 Uhr festhalten. Ich denke es wird sich immer jemand finden der an einem der beiden Tage fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. September 2013)

Okay dann Donnerstag 18 uhr an der Wilden Ente!

Und sonst nach Vereinbarung ;-)


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. September 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Donnerstag 18 uhr an der Wilden Ente!
> 
> Und sonst nach Vereinbarung ;-)


----------



## manurie (22. September 2013)

Mir wäre Donnerstag auch lieb ab 18 Uhr, weil am Freitag hab ich schon 13.30 Uhr Feierabend und dann fahre ich auch gern noch bei Tageslicht. 

Ich bin eh Gaststarter im Saarland. 

Wilde Ente, ist das Güdingen Schleuse? Oder woanders?

Starttermin wäre übernächste Woche, ich bin dabei, sollte diese Woche im Saarland sein.


----------



## radfahrer75 (22. September 2013)

Hallo, wäre auch gerne mal dabei. Bei mir wäre der Freitag auch der bessere Tag weil es mir so geht wie Karsten. Vielleicht schaffe ich es mal hin und wieder.

Gruß Marc


----------



## puremalt (25. September 2013)

Diese Woche kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Klinger (25. September 2013)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ich kann immer.



???


----------



## medicus41 (25. September 2013)

Ich morgen auch nicht da ich in Dresden bin


----------



## Oberaggi (25. September 2013)

Endlich wird es noch mal OT 

http://www.fuer-uns-maenner.de

Da gibt es sicherlich auch was von Ratiopharm


----------



## LatteMacchiato (25. September 2013)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> http://www.fuer-uns-maenner.de
> 
> Da gibt es sicherlich auch was von Ratiopharm



bei einer Operation empfehle ich medicus41, der sitzt sozusagen an der Quelle allen Übels 

und diese Woche bin ich auf der Welt der scheinheiligen Familie in SB, ergo auch raus. Ihr müsst also nicht warten am Berg. Richtig Gas geben ist dann hoffentlich angesagt


----------



## k.wein (25. September 2013)

Ich habe wieder ins Leben gerufen und kann nicht.
Muss Kinder hüten. 
In zwei Wochen bin ich dabei.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (26. September 2013)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall heute um 18 uhr am Treffpunkt!


----------



## manurie (4. Oktober 2013)

Fährt wer am Donnerstag kommende Woche?
Treffpunkt ist doch Güdingen Schleuse oder?

Ansonsten kann ich anders planen, eben früher fahren allein und noch mit Tageslicht die Tour beenden. Also 2-3h rund um den Stiefel am Dienstag und Donnerstag.


----------



## medicus41 (4. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei. Habe wahrscheinlich noch 1 oder 2 Mädels dabei.


----------



## manurie (4. Oktober 2013)

super


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch da!!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (5. Oktober 2013)

ach do, wenn arbeitstechnisch nix dazwischenfunkt


----------



## manurie (6. Oktober 2013)

Was wollt ihr am Donnerstag fahren? Ich hätte da son Vorschlag, meine Saarlandhausrunde für und in Dunkelheit angepasst: Ensheimer Gelösch, Stiefel, Bartenberg und Gehlberg(Scheidt u. Dudweiler) und retour schnell über Grumbachtal oder langsamer über Ensheimer Gelösch, wären ca. 45km und Dauer ca. 3,5h.
.
Ich mach am Dienstag eh ne Vorfahrt, aber gleich von Rentrisch aus.


----------



## medicus41 (6. Oktober 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr am Donnerstag fahren? Ich hätte da son Vorschlag, meine Saarlandhausrunde für und in Dunkelheit angepasst: Ensheimer Gelösch, Stiefel, Bartenberg und Gehlberg(Scheidt u. Dudweiler) und retour schnell über Grumbachtal oder langsamer über Ensheimer Gelösch, wären ca. 45km und Dauer ca. 3,5h.
> .
> Ich mach am Dienstag eh ne Vorfahrt, aber gleich von Rentrisch aus.



Hört sich gut an, allerdings sind mir 3,5h Fahrzeit zuviel von der Zeit her. Zusätzlich wird da meine Mitfahrerin keine Beleuchtung für eine so lange zeit haben. So 2h Fahrzeit wären mit angenehmer.


----------



## manurie (6. Oktober 2013)

Dann eben nur Ensheimer Gelösch und Stiefel, wobei man das noch fast bei Tageslicht fahren kann, wenn es pünktlich los geht. Der Rest ist auch Rundkurs, der jederzeit unterbrochen werden kann, meine Beleuchtung hat auch nicht ewig Ausdauer.

Also, wir passen uns jederzeit am schwächsten Teilnehmer an, sei es Licht oder sonstwas. 

Also bis zur Spinne hoch von Güdingen brauchen wir keine Stunde und dann Stiefel ist auch übersehbar, ich bin auch kein Uphillmonster. Dann kann man auch jederzeit aussteigen und Rückweg antreten.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, niemand muss sich überflüssig kaputt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. Oktober 2013)

Donnerstag soll ja ziemlich nass werden ! Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch?


----------



## medicus41 (7. Oktober 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Donnerstag soll ja ziemlich nass werden ! Wie wäre es mit Mittwoch?



Donnerstag soll aber glaub ich nur bis Mittags nass werden. Abends nix mehr. Aber wie wärs wenn wir mal in Whatsapp ( denke das hat jeder) ne Gruppe eröffnen. So könnte man wesentlich schneller mal was ausmachen als hier immer erst im Forum zu lesen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. Oktober 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Donnerstag soll aber glaub ich nur bis Mittags nass werden. Abends nix mehr. Aber wie wärs wenn wir mal in Whatsapp ( denke das hat jeder) ne Gruppe eröffnen. So könnte man wesentlich schneller mal was ausmachen als hier immer erst im Forum zu lesen.


----------



## puremalt (9. Oktober 2013)

Whatsapp? Whats this? Bitte denkt bei der Planung an die alten Leute, die noch das Schwarz-Weiß-Fernsehen erlebt und nur ein Barrenhandy haben.


----------



## medicus41 (9. Oktober 2013)

puremalt schrieb:


> Whatsapp? Whats this? Bitte denkt bei der Planung an die alten Leute, die noch das Schwarz-WeiÃ-Fernsehen erlebt und nur ein Barrenhandy haben.



Wie war nochmal der Jahrgangð


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Klinger (9. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin erstaunt, Herr Puremalt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (9. Oktober 2013)

Mein Handy ist wasserdicht, stoßfest, von den Ludolfs getestet (also sicher auch schrottpressenfest) und der Akku hält ne Woche. Man kann mit ihm telefonieren. Das war's. Ich mag's halt etwas rustikaler (obwohl ich mittlerweile sogar Farbfernsehen hab, sogar 'n flaches).


----------



## Laktatbolzen (9. Oktober 2013)

Martin Treff wie immer 18 uhr Wilde Ente


----------



## manurie (15. Oktober 2013)

Am Donnerstag jemand dabei?
Ich hätte Zeit und Lust.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Oktober 2013)

bin raus, zuviel Arbeit


----------



## medicus41 (16. Oktober 2013)

Raus. Spiele Fußball. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## puremalt (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann heute, mach's aber vom Wetter abhängig.


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (23. Oktober 2013)

Kommt morgen jemand zum Treffpunkt ?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (23. Oktober 2013)

bin morgen weder in Gruppe 1 noch in Gruppe 2 verfügbar (zu viel Arbeit)


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch ned da!


----------



## k.wein (24. Oktober 2013)

Liege mit ner Erkältung flach.
Nächste Woche bin ich dabei.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab keine Freigabe für Gruppe1 und Gruppe2 fährt heute nicht. 
Also heute Tageslichttour bis 18.30 bei mir.


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (30. Oktober 2013)

Kommt morgen jemand zum Treff?


----------



## k.wein (31. Oktober 2013)

Bin da.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## puremalt (31. Oktober 2013)

Muß länger arbeiten.


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (31. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch da 18 Uhr.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (31. Oktober 2013)

schaffe bis 20.00 und dann NightRide von SB nach dehem


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (31. Oktober 2013)

Muss leider wegen Magenschmerzen absagen.


----------



## k.wein (6. November 2013)

Morgen jemand am Start ?
Ich habe Zeit.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## HonkyTonkMan (7. November 2013)

Bin die nächsten 5 Wochen krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (7. November 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Morgen jemand am Start ?
> Ich habe Zeit.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



falls wir es hinbekommen, grob richtung norden zu fahren, würde ich mich anschliessen.
ich hab aber keinen schimmer wo die wilde ente sein soll. kenne nur den aggro-schwan unter der burbacher brücke.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (7. November 2013)

ist direkt an der Schleuse Güdingen


----------



## leeqwar (7. November 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ist direkt an der Schleuse Güdingen



ok, danke für die info.


----------



## puremalt (7. November 2013)

Muß mal wieder länger schaffe..


----------



## k.wein (21. November 2013)

Hallo.
Heute jemand am Start ? Ich komme.
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. November 2013)

Güdinger Schleuse is doch Donnerstags oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. November 2013)

Japp, morgen 18 Uhr!


----------



## puremalt (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich falle vorerst aus. Kurzfristig muss ich seit einigen Wochen und auf nicht absehbare Zeit die Woche über nach Stuttgart. 
Für Wochenend-Schneetouren wäre ich aber zu haben.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Dezember 2013)

am Donnerstag um 1800 jemand am Treffpunkt außer mir?


----------



## k.wein (17. Dezember 2013)

Koennte kommen. Habe aber wenig Lust , nochmal alleine da zu stehen.
Gruss. Karsten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Dezember 2013)

wie??? stehen??? ich dachte wir biken ein wenig 
bin auf jeden Fall da


----------



## ChrizZZz (17. Dezember 2013)

Kann noch nichts versprechen aber der Husten ist fast komplett weg.
Ist ja auch sicherlich entspannt zu trampeln oder? Welche Richtung?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich dabei bin gehts immer ruhiger zu, bin ja nimmer der Jüngste und arbeite an meiner Rente


----------



## medicus41 (17. Dezember 2013)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> wenn ich dabei bin gehts immer ruhiger zu, bin ja nimmer der Jüngste und arbeite an meiner Rente



Wobei die Schildkröten von Gruppe2 nicht am Start sind

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. Dezember 2013)

medicus41 schrieb:


> Wobei die Schildkröten von Gruppe2 nicht am Start sind
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk 2



mann mann du hast es immer noch ned gerafft! Keiner wollte dir ans Bein pissen!


----------



## medicus41 (19. Dezember 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> mann mann du hast es immer noch ned gerafft! Keiner wollte dir ans Bein pissen!



Und du hast es immer noch nicht geschnallt das ich das Alles NIE so Ernst gesehen habe wie du dachtest. Aber egal. Auch dir schöne Weihnachtstage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. Dezember 2013)

Sollten wir mal bei nem Bier klären!? 
Dir auch frohe Weihnachten! 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## medicus41 (19. Dezember 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sollten wir mal bei nem Bier klären!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giuseppe_cap (16. März 2014)

hallo leute....
Ich lebe in der vor dem Restaurant Wilden Ente 
habe immer interesse für die Nacht-Tour 
könnten Sie bitte kontaktieren mich auch über facebook   Giuseppe Cap .....
vielen Dank


----------



## ChrizZZz (14. November 2014)

Heute Abend gehts wieder rund.. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/486718111471329/?ref=22


----------



## ChrizZZz (22. Oktober 2015)

*Neues Jahr - neues Glück!*
Morgen wird wieder entspannt geradelt mit anschliessenden Umtrunk wer mag.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1286135421413197/

(kleine Info vorab: Es geht vom Winterberg aus Richtung Felsenweg/Alsting/Spicheren und Retour! 2-2,5h ENTSPANNT!!!


----------



## ChrizZZz (24. November 2015)

VERLEGT AUF DEN *04.12.2015* !!!


----------

